# Paradigm Studio 100 vs Salk SongTower RT?



## tsweers89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well after auditioning many different speakers i have narrowed it down to Paradigm Studio 100s v5 and Song Tower RT. I picked Song Towers because of all the reviews and things i have read online. Only problem is i can not audition them any were in my area. So i come to you guys to help me out. These will be uses as 90% HT and 10% music. Price range is $2800 or under.

Set-up so far
Room size:15'x13' (estimate)
Pioneer elite sc-27 AVR
Martin Logan TF Encore center
Polk rti8 used as surrounds
Sunfire Sub
Kimber Kable used throughout 

I don't plan on upgrading to a separate amp anytime soon. Next upgrades will be a matching center and surrounds. Any advice?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

What else did you audition?


----------



## tsweers89 (Dec 15, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> What else did you audition?


I auditioned pretty much the entire paradigm line including the signitures. B&W's full line, Mirage, Focal, Polk. Pretty much all that i could audition here in my area. Not much of a selection in high end audio. Which is why i rely on peoples word/reviews and research online to help me make the final decision.


----------



## tsweers89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well i think the paradigms are officially out of the question. Only problem now is 2 new contenders have entered in its place. Funny how that works. Anyways narrowed it down to these 3, i hope.
-Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower w/RAAL ($2800 +shipping)
-The Philharmonic 2 w/RAAL ($2000 + shipping) but only available in black
-Salk Sound Tower w/RAAL ($2700 + shipping)


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Hehehehe.

Going with a RAAL tweeter eh? Amazing that you can get it in sub $3000 speakers these days. These are tweeters you should be seeing in five-digit speakers.


----------



## tsweers89 (Dec 15, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> Hehehehe.
> 
> Going with a RAAL tweeter eh? Amazing that you can get it in sub $3000 speakers these days. These are tweeters you should be seeing in five-digit speakers.


Yea they are suppose to be pretty great. Will be auditioning the Salk Song Towers with them in a few weeks.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

tsweers89 said:


> Well i think the paradigms are officially out of the question. Only problem now is 2 new contenders have entered in its place. Funny how that works. Anyways narrowed it down to these 3, i hope.
> -Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower w/RAAL ($2800 +shipping)
> -The Philharmonic 2 w/RAAL ($2000 + shipping) but only available in black
> -Salk Sound Tower w/RAAL ($2700 + shipping)


Didn't like the Paradigms?


----------



## tsweers89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nope. Can get much more speaker for less than the paradigms. These speakers wont have much bass as the studio 100s but i plan on matching whichever i pick with dual subs. So that will take care of the only lacking area these speakers have.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

tsweers89 said:


> Yea they are suppose to be pretty great. Will be auditioning the Salk Song Towers with them in a few weeks.


Nuance's, right? AFAIK that's the old LCY Ribbon, not the RAAL. Still a great driver but there's really not much comparision.


----------



## tsweers89 (Dec 15, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> Nuance's, right? AFAIK that's the old LCY Ribbon, not the RAAL. Still a great driver but there's really not much comparision.


Yup, but i just want to get a feel for the speakers first. If i like them with the older style tweeter i know im going to like them even more with the new style.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tsweers89 - If you are not set on floorstanders, a nice match with dual subs would be the Vapor Audio Breeze or the Cirrus.

The small baffle face monitors have allow for pinpoint imaging, often surpassing larger speakers. The price of the Breeze leaves room in the budget for the subs, too.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> Hehehehe.
> 
> Going with a RAAL tweeter eh? Amazing that you can get it in sub $3000 speakers these days. These are tweeters you should be seeing in five-digit speakers.


Even more amazing to see it in a $1300 speaker! 

The OP cannot go wrong with any of the speakers in his list, I feel. I sure would like to hear the RAAL someday. I might have to get the Breeze for myself.


----------



## conanb (Feb 12, 2016)

Which speaker did you finally decide to get?


----------

